# Merry Christmas From The Perfect Wife



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

A Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all Outbackers! from "The Perfect Wife".


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I see that thing being an on going joke for years to come. Question is who is next to get "The perfect wife"

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Yep. She's been to two rallies now, she's destined to be an Outbacker's heirloom......


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

That woman gets around.......

TRAMP!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> That woman gets around.......
> 
> TRAMP!


ERIC! be sensitive... She means the world to Dan! (at least till the next rally)


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> That woman gets around.......
> 
> TRAMP!


ERIC! be sensitive... She means the world to Dan! (at least till the next rally)
[/quote]

EXACTLY!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah that was a bit harsh.....

Wait a minute .... how many husbands HAS she been the perfect wife for? Over how many years?

........ TRAMP.......


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Is it three over two years, or two over three?

You're just bitter.....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Your right... I need to just let her go.

There's a new love in my life...

She's smooth and has soft attributes but she's strong and has a very warm heart. And she's a towing brute too... that's her masculine side.....

Yeah... I have the perfect wife and a mistress!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)




----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)




----------

